# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Micelio fúngico.

## frfmfrfm

El micelio es la masa de hifas que constituye el cuerpo vegetativo de un hongo.1 Dependiendo de su crecimiento se clasifican en reproductores (aéreos) o vegetativos. Los micelios reproductores crecen hacia la superficie externa del medio y son los encargados de formar los orgánulos reproductores (endosporios) para la formación de nuevos micelios. Los micelios vegetativos se encargan de la absorción de nutrientes, crecen hacia abajo, para cumplir su función ( wikipedia ).







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

ben-amar (08-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (10-dic-2013),HUESITO (10-dic-2013),Los terrines (11-dic-2013),perdiguera (08-dic-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias. Seguro que seguirá.

----------

frfmfrfm (09-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como comenta perdiguera todo lleva una secuencia, las primeras fotos son de campo con todo lo que ello implica, ¡ es toda una experiencia ir al campo si saber lo que te vas a encontrar !, en este caso ha sido los micelios de unos hongos, esta segunda línea de fotos es en la zona de trabajo que tengo dedicada en casa y que puedo disfrutar sin moverme del sitio. 

Espero que os gusten.







En la última foto he podido comprobar como el tejido del micelio es bastante impermeable al agua, todo lo contrario de lo que yo pensaba. 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (15-dic-2013),F. Lázaro (10-dic-2013),HUESITO (10-dic-2013),Los terrines (11-dic-2013),perdiguera (09-dic-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

La tercera parte es bajo el microscopio.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (15-dic-2013),Los terrines (11-dic-2013),perdiguera (11-dic-2013)

----------

